# Help!!! My dog bit a toad



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi, Rocky bit a toAd - he's been foaming at the mouth, shaking his head, vomiting - its definitely getting better - he's just laid down now - from what I've googled - he should be fine? Any advice? We've washed his mouth out with water several times?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

You might need to take him to the vet. Toads emit a very toxic substance which corrodes the skin, so some painkillers may be needed.

This happened to a dog of mine many years ago, his whole face came up in pustules, healed with no scars ok though.

ETA in the UK.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Are you in the uk? dont believe common toads are particularly toxic, more unpleasant than anything else, but if as mentioned hes reacting to it then vet visit wouldnt be a bad idea.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Was it definitely a toad and not a frog? Frogs are fine, but toads are poisonous. If you're not sure, treat it like a toad anyway i'd say. Most dogs will pick up a toad and spit it straight out because they taste nasty but some do eat them.

Most people say it takes 10 minutes of heavy duty rinsing out the mouth, if you put your hand in her mouth and you feel any slime, keep rinsing. 

The poison from toads can cause seizures and kill, so better safe than sorry and go to the vet if in doubt.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

finoni9 said:


> Hi, Rocky bit a toAd - he's been foaming at the mouth, shaking his head, vomiting - its definitely getting better - he's just laid down now - from what I've googled - he should be fine? Any advice? We've washed his mouth out with water several times?


It would probably be an idea to just give your vet a call, he is a small breed afterall, Although he seems OK, they can still get effects like high temperatures collapse and even fits even if the salivating and vomitting seems to have subsided now.


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone - he seems back to normal now but will keep an eye on him - he won't touch a toad again!


----------

